# Upload Manager Anomaly ?



## Airframes (Apr 24, 2013)

I've suddenly had a number of the Group Build icons appear in the section of the Upload Manager which shows files (photos) I've already uploaded.
Quite strange - is there a reason for this?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 24, 2013)

Not sure. The upload manager may record every graphic that is added - so while we have been trying to get the GBs up to date, it may have recorded the icons that we added. Maybe.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 25, 2013)

Shh! Listen! Is that the theme-tune from 'The Twilight Zone' ?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Marcel (Apr 26, 2013)

Airframes said:


> Shh! Listen! Is that the theme-tune from 'The Twilight Zone' ?


no, it's the Golden Earring.


----------



## Airframes (May 7, 2013)

OK, what's going on? I now have loads of these icons, pushing my uploaded photos out, and slowing down every selection and upload I try to do.
Can it please be rectified ??!!!!


----------



## Njaco (May 7, 2013)

I just checked the back-room and I don't see any problem. But my access is limited. Might need Evangilder to take a look.


----------



## Wurger (May 8, 2013)

I have checked on this as well. No problem has been issued. The only thing is the my Manage Attachments option is open at full screen each time I want to upload . Or sometimes it is open as the folded window at the bottom bar. I think it is become there have been updates to all Windows and to Java. But the soft of the forum server could be out of updating fully. I would suggest updating your Windows and net browsers firstly.


----------



## Airframes (May 8, 2013)

Thanks my friend - I've done all that. I did notice that the 'manager' has sometimes, for no apparent reason, shown a small box 'No File Chosen', rather than the normal screen, and then all these Ju52s and other icons started to appear!
Selecting and uploading pics has now become quite slow, but again, it's intermittent.


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2013)

OK. I understand. It looks to me like the area of the forum script has been damaged or been restored incorrectly. But it is an issue for Horse. He is the only one who can restored all files properly having an access to the server HDD.


----------



## Gnomey (May 9, 2013)

Certainly a strange error and the way it sounds I'd be surprised if it is just you Terry getting it. I can't replicate it though nor see anything wrong.

Have you tried to do it in multiple browsers to see if the same things happen across the board.


----------



## Airframes (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Wojtek and Hugh. Yes Hugh, I've tried it in Google, IE and Firefox, with the same result.
It's not a major hassle, just irritating and time consuming - as long as admin / Horse are made aware, in case it's a problem for the forum, I can wait.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Gnomey (May 10, 2013)

Horse will be notified of course (along with the banner). It certainly is an interesting issue that no one else seems to be having.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 2, 2013)

Those darned icons are back again, and slowing down access. It's not a major problem, but bl**dy irritating !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2013)

Terry could you take a snapshot of the screen with the upload manager window? You can use the PrintScreen ( PrtSc ) button for instance....


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2013)

OK, I'll try.
Hmm. Tried that, and nothing seems to happen. I'll admit though, I don't really know how to do this! I can take a photo of the screen, and upload that, if that will help?


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2013)

Terry, please use the PrintScreen key of your keyboard. It is the easiest way for taking a snapshot of a screen. If you push the button the area of the current screen displaying on a monitor is copied to the clipboard. Then go to the Irfanview, open it ( double click with the mouse on the soft icon ) and paste ( hit the Ctrl+V keys ). The copied screen will be pasted into the pic browser. Then you can save it as a file on your HDD.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2013)

OK, trying that now - if I can find the 'clipboard' in Irfanview!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2013)

Terry there is no need to look for the clipboard in the Irfanview. The kind of a "safe" in the RAM is created by the Windows and can be used by all software e.g Office soft Word, Excel, PowerPoint also the Win soft like the Paint etc... both for copying images , text etc...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2013)

OK, got it in Irfanview now, but can't re-size, as it fills the screen.


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2013)

It's OK Terry. The copied image is of the same size your screen is. If you want to select a part of it just mark the area you need using the mouse with left button pushed down. Then hit the Ctrl+Y keys. The pic will be cropped and all no needed parts cut off. Having that done you can resize it for instance before saving.

The File Upload Manager window looks OK. This is correct. I have the same when wanting to upload a picture. All of thumbnails of images being uploaded recently , are visible there. So all is fine with it.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2013)

Thanks my friend. But you can see the problem? I didn't upload those GB icons, and it's puzzling me how they got there, and from where!!
Also, some recently up-loaded images _aren't_ there!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh... I understand now. It may be a problem with MySQL database of the Forum. These four new GB icons for the WW1-WW2 ( with the I-16 ) have been uploaded recently by me to the locked thread with all GB icons. The thread was created by you as memo serves and the forum system "decided" that that's you who did it.
Also it might have been caused by your Windows if you didn't update the Service Pack for your Windows for instance.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 3, 2013)

Ah, got it! It must be from the thread, although, even though it has my username, I don't remember creating it, or why I would have created it! 
No problem though, at least now I know where the icons are coming from - and it's not the fault of aliens after all !


----------



## Wurger (Jun 3, 2013)

Aliens... do you mean these small green creatures? What do you take Pal? 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOGYoiCy-pE_


As long as I can remember you created it quite long time ago in order to keep all GB icons at one place.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 4, 2013)

Ah, I vaguely remember that! Maybe the aliens just took my memory banks!


----------



## Wurger (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe.. I remember a similar event happened in 70'. A crew painted their Mi-2 helicopter with a white paint secretly and issued a flight. Being en route they made a landing at a meadow near a small countryside and took on a board a drunken villager. Later the guy was relating he was kidnapped by aliens. All would have been fine and nobody could know about the pilots' joke but the white paint wasn't washable and all was revealed.


----------

